# Suche Gästepass



## Palimos (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin wie alle anderen hier auch auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass für Diablo 3.
Da Diablo 3 bei Amzon doch recht gemischt bewertet wurde, möchte ich mir vor kauf doch ein eigenes Bild machen.
Wäre also nett wenn mir jemand einen via PN zusenden könnte.

Aktuell kann ich euch leider nichts anbieten, würde mich jedoch dann ingame wenn möglich revanchieren.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Palimos


----------

